# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Wind, Wetter und Bedingungen aktuell vom Spot

## surf14

Neue Webseite, wo der eigene Spot eingetragen und aktuell von den jeweiligen Spots berichtet werden kann. Sind also Berichte von Windsurfern und Kitern fr Windsurfer und Kiter etc.  Hier der Link: 

http://www.spotreport.de

----------

